# Trail ride on my 1985 Raleigh Crested Butte



## Eupneic (Mar 18, 2008)

I have spent the last couple of weeks getting my 1985 Raleigh Crested Butte to a functional restoration stage and yesterday I called it "done." I celebrated with a three hour ride on the local trails. What a great experience! Hopefully all of you with vintage rides are getting them out there on the trail.

Here's a couple of pics from the ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well done!

No point in having it if you don't ride it!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

very cool! My first mtb was the Elkhorn, which was the model below yours. My buddy had the CB and I never even knew which one was better. haha. It was only 7th grade though. I learned soon enough after that. 

Good for you for getting out and riding it. I need to get my Elkhorn out again!


----------



## spotmaticf (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice pics! I just picked up a 1985 Raleigh Mountain Tour Elkhorn for my dad. He already has a Yukon that he bought new back in '84, but it has caliper brakes and tall gearing, so the Elkhorn is an upgrade. I've got my eyes out for a large Crested Butte for myself.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice job! Those trails look familiar. You should post the pic of you on this bike from the USGP race.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell. I think I have pics of him on that bike at the race.


----------



## Eupneic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Racing the Raleigh*

Here you go, my son snapped this pic of me overtaking some serious competition during the cruiser race intermission at the USGP last weekend.

Please note the game face - it was a very proud moment for me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks! Those were the photos I was waiting for (although it would be nice to see a bit less of your opponent


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hey!*

The opponent is my neighbor and one of my best friends. He's wearing my gloves and sporting my tires on that sweet rig of his. Obviously he's #1 and you all need to remember that.


----------

